# old three six mafia??



## peacemane420 (Dec 1, 2008)

is there anyone out there who still love the *old* 3 6?


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 1, 2008)

hell yes, mystic stylez to when the smoke clears, as well as all the dj paul mixtapes inbetween. badass stuff.

also lord infamous's album lord of terror is fuckin sweet


----------



## peacemane420 (Dec 1, 2008)

=) yay im glad to know someone still like them!

i love lord imfamous


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 2, 2008)

You mean older Three 6 like this?
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zrH2EBP_9hc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zrH2EBP_9hc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Goin back a little more...
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wcpRawCWvBo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wcpRawCWvBo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

To an old school classic...
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tPyNxUt2IX0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tPyNxUt2IX0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

ahhh, memories...

Trip


----------



## peacemane420 (Dec 2, 2008)

hell yea king!!! i love all of those songs

yes! i love the oldest shit and the older shit.
they were so crunk. always gets me in the best of moods!!


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 2, 2008)

Hell yeah...

Me and GoGrow used to ride around all the time bumping old school shit like this.

Thems were the days...

Trip


----------



## peacemane420 (Dec 2, 2008)

nice! is he a buddy of yours on here?


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 2, 2008)

On here and in real life...he's the one that got my ass on this site in the first place actually. 

Before I moved back to Louisiana from Florida he'd call all the time and talk about the forum. Finally he convinced me to join up and sent me an invite. Think he's been on here for at least a year or so now...

Trip


----------



## peacemane420 (Dec 2, 2008)

knarley! lol 
well arent you glad you joined the site
its fun


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 2, 2008)

Hell yeah!!!

Lots of good info in here...me and him have been talking and I think we're gonna see what can do about a real big grow in the future. 

It's as obligatory as this song for this thread:
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lh9AdU3Dw4Q&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lh9AdU3Dw4Q&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 2, 2008)

this takes me back to the high school days when i first got my liscense and wed ride around blazing to 3-6.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7ZV0hoZdf4

i have no idea how to put a youtube video on here so theres the link, good shit.


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Dec 2, 2008)

Hell yea, old 3-6 mafia is the shit. I still got all those albums.


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 2, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> this takes me back to the high school days when i first got my liscense and wed ride around blazing to 3-6.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7ZV0hoZdf4
> 
> i have no idea how to put a youtube video on here so theres the link, good shit.


Hell yeah dog...was hoping to see hear this one...

That song was almost mandatory if you were riding around smoking

Trip


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah, pretty much the entire choices album was a must too


----------



## natrone23 (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgLf39BALuI&feature=related


----------



## natrone23 (Dec 2, 2008)

Can't forget this, so hard!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqXHKucjIc8


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 2, 2008)

That's the one thing you gotta love about Three 6...808s never sounded so perfect than when they're in one of their songs...


----------



## natrone23 (Dec 2, 2008)

Yo anybody like this verse, My personal favorite http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP8CAi0smIU&feature=related


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 3, 2008)

dont mean to get off subject but i just wanted to see what everyone thought about this 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=w58saMKuqDc


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 3, 2008)

That's one ugly son of a bitch...

Sippin on too much sizzurp

Trip


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 3, 2008)

i love how he keeps doing the one eye thing


----------



## Yeah (Dec 3, 2008)

Old triple 6 is the shit. I'm so high, all I smell like is smoke. Yeah that motherfuckin green, yeah that goddamn dro.

Oh and tear da club up, nigga tear da club up.


----------



## Yeah (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5APDFkM2W8

I like project pat still. Even the new shit is good.


----------



## peacemane420 (Dec 3, 2008)

man im soo happy alot of other people still bump their old good shit!!
i gotta say da summa remix is my fuckin fave.

damn so many good memories


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 3, 2008)

kingtrip said:


> That's one ugly son of a bitch...
> 
> Sippin on too much sizzurp
> 
> Trip


 thinkin what u said and watchin this kid had me rollin.


----------



## kingtrip (Dec 4, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> man im soo happy alot of other people still bump their old good shit!!
> i gotta say da summa remix is my fuckin fave.
> 
> damn so many good memories


Hells yeah!!! Shit, I plan on being the weirdest Grandpa ever (looooooooooooooooooong time from now...if I'm lucky) and bumping music like this until my late 80s.

If I make it to that age I'll probably just off myself before it gets any worse...but it'd be pretty gangsta to have this kinda shit blaring in the background.

Trip


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 4, 2008)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BgY7sRJ_zig&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BgY7sRJ_zig&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## peacemane420 (Dec 4, 2008)

kingtrip said:


> Hells yeah!!! Shit, I plan on being the weirdest Grandpa ever (looooooooooooooooooong time from now...if I'm lucky) and bumping music like this until my late 80s.
> 
> If I make it to that age I'll probably just off myself before it gets any worse...but it'd be pretty gangsta to have this kinda shit blaring in the background.
> 
> Trip


right on!! i think the same shit all the time



Lord Bluntmasta said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BgY7sRJ_zig&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BgY7sRJ_zig&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


 
thats not da summa but cheefa tha reefa is a bomb song as well!


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 4, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> right on!! i think the same shit all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheefa is definitely on da summa of '94..?

I wasn't posting for the remix or whatever you mentioned

I have every DJ paul album and I'm not sure which one you mean...?


----------



## peacemane420 (Dec 4, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> cheefa is definitely on da summa of '94..?
> 
> I wasn't posting for the remix or whatever you mentioned
> 
> I have every DJ paul album and I'm not sure which one you mean...?


 
yea cheefa tha reefa is on da summa of 94

i see. but thats an awesome song! both of them are


----------



## Willie North (Dec 10, 2008)

Triple Six ! amazing stuff 
lord infamous AKA Scarecrow

there shit was so dark back then man 
I think they kinda sold out now
but who dosent these days


----------



## dogglet forever (Dec 10, 2008)

kingpin skinny pimp! KING OF DA PLAYAZ BALL


----------



## peacemane420 (Dec 11, 2008)

Willie North said:


> Triple Six ! amazing stuff
> lord infamous AKA Scarecrow
> 
> there shit was so dark back then man
> ...


 
yea i cant agree with you more!!


----------

